# Laws for Manipulating a Beaver Dam



## Pat P (Nov 19, 2013)

I came across an article with methods for installing pipes in beaver dams to drain water from ponds and regulate water levels. Essentially they were breaking a hole in a beaver dam and installing a pipe with a valve so that water levels could be adjusted after the beavers repair the dam. I have always assumed that it is unlawful to tamper with a beaver dam and I was wondering if anyone knows specific laws in Michigan regarding beaver dams and if anyone has herd of these type of practices. 

In the article they were draining the ponds to plant specific plants to improve the waterfowl habitat and would allow the dam to fill back up after the plants took.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Didn't your parents ever give you the talk about sticking your pipe in a beaver?


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Don't know about the laws but in my youth I discovered that 20 ft pvc with the long end upstream works pretty good. And boy do those beavers get pissed and build the dam huuuuge! Wasn't trying to regulate anything though. Just helping with flooding and keeping the water moving so the trout would come back


----------



## Blacklab77 (Jun 21, 2006)

It is illegal to: ...molest or destroy a beaver dam, except under a DNR Wildlife Damage Investigation and Control Permit.

Page 36 of the Hunting and Trapping Guide.

I think if you search the site here this question has been asked a few times. There may be better input then this on how to deal with them. 

Personal opinion but not legal opinion or a correct one I'm sure. If your property, a half stick of TNT should do *GRINS EVILLY*


----------

